# Buffing wheel problem



## jkirkb94 (Dec 2, 2004)

Today I converted a Craftsman 1/3hp grinding wheel to a buffing wheel using 5-6" loose buffing wheels.  I put it on a Harbor Freight grinding stand.  It haven't fastened the stand to any platform yet.  When I turned on the machine I thought it was going to take off[:0] The vibration was horrible! It seemed that the buffing wheels are turning way too fast. The grinder says about 3750rpm.  Is this too fast?  Do dedicated buffing machines turn slower?  Worse comes to worse I could get a variable speed Delta like I have for grinding my tools.  I also have thought about trying to see if I can make a buffing system for my lathe.  I thought I could use a long threaded bolt placed in an extra mandrel base that I have and put the buffing wheels on the bolt like the Beale system.  The only problem with this is how to fit it into the tailstock.  Any ideas?  Kirk  [8D]


----------



## wayneis (Dec 2, 2004)

I would be inclined to say that your problem is with the wheels being out of balance.  On some of the buffing wheels that I've bought before they included some spacers that centered the buffing wheel, did you get them and use them.  If you have any type of wheel that is not balanced it will vibrate like all get out.  As far as attaching the wheels to your lathe if it were me I would buy some drill rod from someplace like Enco and use a drill chuck if you do not have a Beall Collet chuck.  I think that you could use drill chucks in both the headstock and the tailstock.  Threaded rod I don't believe would be strong enough.  By the time you invest in all this you may be better off just getting the real thing from Beall.

Wayne


----------



## penhead (Dec 2, 2004)

The recommended speed  by Beall systems is half that speed..or rather 1725RPM...I bought a 1/2HP / 1725RPM motor from HF for about $50..and use it for my Beall system...works great...

Here is a link to woodcraft that has a little more info:
http://www.woodcraft.com/Woodcraft/product_family.asp?family%5Fid=2036&gift=False&mscssid=C75DFE0175E348E4947E8C59F13E4F7B

But for the best video check out Beall link under the picture on that page.

JohnPayton


----------



## jkirkb94 (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks guys.  I put the bushings on my grinder but it still seemed too fast.  The loose buffers were rock hard at the speed of my grinder!  I'll look again at HF and see what I can find.  They do have a dedicated buffer on sale for $50 and some other grinders on sale for as little as $30.  I'll just try to find one about 1/2 the speed of my grinder. I just have trouble shelling out about the bucks at this time for a Beale system.  Kirk[8D]


----------



## dougle40 (Dec 3, 2004)

Kirk ,
If you don't want to spend the extra money on another grinder , you could just attach a dimmer switch between the grinder plug and the wall plug and that way you can dial in whatever speed you want .


----------



## Scottydont (Dec 3, 2004)

Most buffing machines I have looked at are 2000rpm or less. 3750 might be a we bit past what the buffer manufacturer recommends. Good luck and let us know what you come up with.


----------



## Darley (Dec 3, 2004)

Kick I think that Scott m and post above are right to much RPM, put it back toghert and give back to the shop ( if is a brand new one to have a refund ). I just transform a Ryobi grinder ( number HBG6E  200 watts, 2859 RPM, arbor is 1 Â¾ â€œ long ) for my buffing, 2 weeks ago I order from BB 2 x 6â€ buffing wheels, went to my tools store and brought a ryobi grinder for $ AU 48.00 , I took of the grinder wheels and the cover but kept the large washers, the arbor of the grinder is Â½â€ size , so I cut a piece of Â½â€ tube in a length of Â¼â€ to do a spacer, I slide the space first put a large washer, the buffing wheel, the second washer and the nut. I donâ€™t have any vibration and he run smooth.

Hope this help

Serge


----------



## penhead (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm sure there are better reasons why they recommend a motor running at 1725RPM than this, but another consideration when using a buffing wheel on a motor is holding on to that little piece of wood while buffing it.

Before I purchased my Beall system, my local woodcraft store had a Beall demo.  And even though I had been warned to hold on to the bowl I was using to buff tightly, soon as I put that piece of wood to the wheel it was suddenly on the other side of the room [:I]

JohnPayton


----------



## Fred in NC (Dec 3, 2004)

Be glad it was a bowl, and not a platter.  Flying saucers are not welcome in the shop!


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />Here is my first lathe converted to a buffer.  It works great and didn't cost much. I have since added a 3rd wheel.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don
> ...


----------



## tipusnr (Dec 3, 2004)

Now THAT's a good idea.  I have a Harbor Freight lathe in the garage acting as a disk sander as the tailstock is bad.  Never thought of bringing it down to the shop for a dedicated buffer!


----------



## Mudder (Dec 3, 2004)

I agree that your wheel is out of balance but there are buffers that go much higher that 1750. I have two at my shop that go up to 6000 rpm and 1 that can crank up to 20000rpm.
Here's a click this link to one at PSI that does from 2k to 7k and costs about the same as a beall


----------



## jkirkb94 (Dec 4, 2004)

I am thinking about trying something like Don did with his old lathe.  If that doesn't work I may have to look into another low speed grinder.  When I did try to put a pen up to my lathe I had to brace myself while holding the pen; kinda like you do when your standing in a 50mph wind![]  Kirk [8D]


----------

